# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Гитарный инструментал (Игорь Нор)

## WhiteWolf

Похоже, в предыдущей теме ошибка, думаю, вот так будет получше:

http://narod.ru/disk/15283571001/Unf...story.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15284055001/Adv...0wins.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15284666001/Chicateira.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15285373001/Cold%20wind.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15285957001/Day.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15286395001/Dep...cious.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15286935001/Dif...0love.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15287285001/Hymn.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15287651001/Joy...iving.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15288065001/Movement.mp3.html

http://narod.ru/disk/15288499001/Rainy%20dream.mp3.html

----------

baranov107 (20.03.2020)

----------


## Лев

> Гитарный инструментал


Приятно было послушать классную игру, браво!!!

----------


## maestro-77

Друзья, выкладываю обработку для 6-струнной гитары песни В.Соловьего-Седого "На солнечной поляночке". Уровень сложности соответствует средним классам музыкальной школы. Прилагается отличный песенник с нотами на военную тему. http://letitbit.net/download/14898.1...D0%B5.rar.html

----------


## baranov107

Браво!!!

----------


## Aniva

Неожиданно замечательная музыка. Спасибо!

----------

